# My Angels



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Every day i read Rainbow Bridge and i cry for all the people that have lost their dogs i really know how they feel.
I just feel i will never get over my Sadie and Meg its just not getting any easier i miss them so much.

Maggie


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

(((((HUGS)))))

I think that once you are touched so deeply by the love of another you don't really ever get "over it"... you simply learn how to live without them by cherishing the precious wonderful moments you had with them. Always remember to live life knowing that you will see them again one day... and until then they play happily together waiting for you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie, I do exactly the same thing - i say to myself don't read Rainbow bridge because you will only end up in tears - but i still do it. 

May all the dogs at the bridge sleep softly, run and play again free from any pain and watch over us that have been left behind. Their memories will live forever.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maggie,
We all know how you feel. I think that we love them so hard is because they give us so much and love us unconditionally. They love you and are still with you in spirit and teaching Daisy and Charlie how to be the great dogs they are. The memories are there and always will be to help you thru the rough times like today.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone i don't know what i would do with the site as i have no one to talk to about my girls that understand what i am going through.
The one thing that keeps me going is i know one day i will meet them at the bridge and we will be together for ever.


Maggie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wish I could say it gets easier it seems time just spreads it out but when you remember the pain is still there. Blessings to you


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I wish I could say it gets easier it seems time just spreads it out but when you remember the pain is still there. Blessings to you


Thanks Hooch
Thank goodness i have Daisy and Charlie to keep me on my toes at times like this.

Maggie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We don't forget them, do we?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

We certainly don't they are just to good to forget they brought so much joy to my life and propably like other's on the site i am just goung through a really bad patch of missing them at the momemnt.

Maggie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I understand. I put my Romeo in my avatar, and I am sure you can see I have been posting a lot here. It's totally healing to go through my old pictures and remember the dogs that made me who I am today.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I have good days and then I have bad days...there are days I cry and then days where I am really angry, and then there are others where I look through old photos and remember...or days when I snuggle the babies and just breathe in their puppy smells, knowing I am holding a piece of Fallon in my arms.Those are the days that keep me focused... you are not alone Maggie, my heart breaks for you...cyber hugs


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I got Beauty, English Setter puppy for my 11th birthday June 1956. She died of distemper nn Nov., barely 8 months old. Back in those days in the tiny school i went to (heck, only 22 seniors in my graduating class in '63) we had "music" in elementary school 3 days a week. And we learned songs. one we sang almost each musci day right after Beauty died was Red River Valley.....From this valley they say you are going, I will miss your bright eyes and sweet smile, For they say you are taking the sunshine that brightens our path ...Well, in my mind it was like saying goodbye to my Beauty, i missed her beautiful eyes and smiling face with pink tongue hainging out, she was the sunshine of my life... and I would start to bawl. In those days in the country dogs were not 'part of the family" in most instances. They wre kept outside, fed and that was really about it. Ours were kept outside, but they wre loved, played with, hunted with, got lots of attention and were part of our family. Kids just didn't understand my "bawling over my dog." i couln't help it. i loved Beauty with all my heart. And now, more than 50 years later, i am still the same way about m y beloved dogs. I don't have a single photo of Beauty, but her picture is in my memory, a beauty white setter with gold ears and on one eye and gold spots. I have never stopped loving any of my many, many lost dogs. I understand all to well the pain one goes thru at the loss of their furry friend. And i am glad others understand and we can all talk about our grief, our missing our beloved dogs, what our dogs mean to u s, our worry over illnesses, etc and know everyone here feels the exact same way and not think us nutsos.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Their passing always leaves a hole in the heart that never really heals over. It is such a comfort having others here who understand the immense grief and saddness.
A day doesn't go by that I don't miss my Ollie.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> Their passing always leaves a hole in the heart that never really heals over. It is such a comfort having others here who understand the immense grief and saddness.
> A day doesn't go by that I don't miss my Ollie.


As you said it is such a comfort as my so called friends at work say whats the matter with you and if i tell them they just say you should be over that by now !!!!

Maggie


----------

